# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  KolibriOS

## Heavyiron

Маленькая операционная система, написанная на FASM-е. Ее ядро вместе с двумя сотнями программ способно поместиться на одну дискету! Несмотря на свой крохотный размер, умеет она многое: поддерживаются файловые системы ntfs (только чтение), fat32, fat16, fat12, ISO9660; имеется несколько файловых менеджеров (KFAR, kfm, sysxtree), есть возможность проигывать mp3 и wav-файлы на встроенные AC-97 звуковые карты, множество простых игрушек и демок, скринсейвер и скриншутер, множество сетевых программ (в т.ч. irc-клиент и простейший браузер), утилиты для стресс-тестирования и мониторинга системы, просмотрщики картинок, портированные версии FASM, dosbox, doom, quake... За основу несколько лет назад была взята MenuetOS, но теперь это уже совсем другая OS.


Текущая версия - 0.7.0.0
Официальный сайт - http://kolibrios.org

----------


## Neuro

Я просто поражаюсь энтузиазмом этих парней.

----------


## Botanig

Слухай, чё правда на дискету помещается? Ща скачаем =)

----------


## Leency

Вышла новая версия Колибри 0.7.1.0. Сам факт выхода дистрибутива говорит о достаточной стабильности наработок. Вы можете помочь сделать Колибри лучше, присоединяйтесь. :)
Произошли следующие улучшения:
    * новая, намного более эффективная система кэширования для устройств;
    * KFAR научился читать архивы 7-ZIP и ZIP;
    * три новые игры - простенькая стрелялка RForce, всем знакомая Lines ("Шарики") и немного забытая "Косилка";
    * появление прокрутки колёсиком мышки в некоторых программах;
    * ускорение отрисовки фона, новые драйвера, рабочий NumPad, чтение XM аудиофайлов, а также многое другое...
Скачать можно отсюда

----------


## Гоcть

Надо сказать, что проект уже достаточно неплохо развился.


Про установку можно ещё добавить http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/



> This program is used to create Microsoft compatible boot records.


Нас интересуют следующие ключи:



> -q, --fat32kos  Write a FAT32 partition KolibriOS boot record to device
>     -k, --mbrkolibrios   Write a KolibriOS MBR to device


Существует ещё такой болгарский ассемблер http://codeziron.com/
Среди выходных форматов http://codeziron.com/index.php?page=...ation#c_linker есть такие:



> KOLIBRI32 creates a Kolibri OS x32 compatible executable (.kex).
> MENUET01 creates a Menuet OS x32 compatible executable (...).


Также для написания программ можно использовать Delphi(из-под Windows).
 Пример на Delphi7 под Windows и под KolibriOS http://kolibriosandfasm.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=24
Это пример, который можно скомпилировать и под Windows, и под KolibriOS.
Исходный код при этом остаётся без изменений.

----------

